# Brewster Green near Cape Cod



## humor_monger (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a week booked starting Sept 18. Any info about the resort and the area would be appreciated.

Bruce


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 25, 2015)

humor_monger said:


> I have a week booked starting Sept 18. Any info about the resort and the area would be appreciated.
> 
> Bruce



Cape Cod . . . as in Massachusetts?  If so, wrong forum.

[Moved]


----------



## silentg (Apr 26, 2015)

We just came back from Brewster Green. It is a beautiful place! Very large units. We had a 2 bedroom and had our adult children with us. There was plenty of room for all of us. There is an indoor pool, but you should bring your own towels for the pool or the beach.  The area is quiet off the main roads. I wrote a review, it should be on the TUG review page.
You can PM me if you have other questions. Have a fun time!
TerryC


----------



## Joe33426 (Apr 26, 2015)

humor_monger said:


> I have a week booked starting Sept 18. Any info about the resort and the area would be appreciated.
> 
> Bruce



I think that the TUG reviews are pretty _spot on_ as far as this resort, although the first review indicates that there is a convenience store within walking distance, and I don't think that's true.  

The resort is nothing fancy, but it's centrally located in a quiet woodsy area.  Not much around the resort, so you definitely need a car to get to anything.  The units are clean, well kept, and offer a lot of space.  The beds are extremely comfortable, probably the best mattress of any timeshare that we've ever stayed.  

There was a charcoal grill on the deck and we used it several times, along with a fireplace.   Although since you're visiting in September, you probably won't need to use the fireplace.    

Brewster Green provides nice access to the outer cape and especially the Cape Cod National Seashore.   We have a two-week reservation this summer at the resort and we're all pretty excited.  

Hope you have a great time in September!

p.s. - there are a lot of reviews on TripAdvisor for the resort.


----------



## humor_monger (Apr 26, 2015)

*My bad!*



Timeshare Von said:


> Cape Cod . . . as in Massachusetts?  If so, wrong forum.
> 
> [Moved]



I realized my error when I just went to look for comments. I was smart enough to go to the right place. Thanks


----------



## Glynda (Apr 26, 2015)

*Going Back...*

We are going back to Brewster Green the last week of May/first week of June.  Looking forward to that time frame as earlier last May, before Mother's Day, we found not all the shops and restaurants open.  Hopefully they will be this time, yet perhaps we'll beat the worst of the traffic.  The weather should be better as well.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 27, 2015)

While Brewster Green is nice resort, it is not ON the beach. The reason to go to the Cape.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Opinions may differ*



e.bram said:


> While Brewster Green is nice resort, it is not ON the beach. The reason to go to the Cape.



There are differing opinions on that.


----------



## theo (Apr 28, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> There are differing opinions on that.



Well said. Different parts of the Cape have different features for different interests. There is certainly convenience in walking out to the beach --- but in Falmouth? 
Is that really the area of Cape Cod where you want to be? For beaches (or for much of anything else)? Not me, quite frankly. YMMV.

Personally, I'd much prefer to have access to the *six* Cape Cod National Seashore beaches found on the *lower* Cape (where I lived year round for a number of years) even if it involves a short drive to the beach, rather than be *anywhere* in Falmouth --- including right ON the "beach" in Falmouth. To each their own, of course.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 28, 2015)

Just east of Brewster is Dennis, is perhaps the best restaurant (at least for fish & chips), Chapin's - a couple of jogs off 6A. Very crowded on weekends.

I've stayed in Falmouth and it was nice, but too far away from what I like to do on the Cape. Definitely worth a stay tho to see the things on that end of the cape. We are staying in Dennisport right now and that is the general Cape area we prefer.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 28, 2015)

The  Kenndeys could have chosen  anywhere on the Cape, chose Hyannis , ON the beach not to far from Falmouth. (closer than Brewster)


----------



## theo (Apr 28, 2015)

*Howzzat???*



e.bram said:


> The  Kenndeys could have chosen  anywhere on the Cape, chose Hyannis , ON the beach not to far from Falmouth. (closer than Brewster)



A very odd non sequitur indeed.

I don't know if you have ever seen or been to the Kennedy compound (it's in Hyannis*port*), but it is almost an island unto itself. Hyannisport and / or the Kennedy compound is quite unlike Hyannis. I am also unclear on the significance of distance between Falmouth and Hyannis vs. distance between Brewster and Falmouth. 
Your point?  

President John F. Kennedy was the force behind creation of the Cape Cod National Seashore on the *lower* Cape in the early 1960's, thereby preserving all of those lands and beaches in perpetuity for public access, making it all permanently unavailable for private acquisition by the wealthy. Ironic perhaps, given President Kennedy's own background of wealth and privilege, but a noble and difficult undertaking and a wonderful accomplishment, allowing the rest of us plebeians to use and enjoy it forever.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Apr 28, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Just east of Brewster is Dennis.........




Dennis is west of Brewster: Orleans, east.


SBtS


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2015)

The Kennedy compound is in the Hyannis Port section of Hyannis. There is a huge difference in real estate values here , between Hyannis Port and Hyannis, as well as access to the ocean. A world of difference.

I am in South Harwich/Harwich Port. A big difference amongst the "Harwiches" as well


Dennis and East Dennis - huge difference from Dennisport. 



Recommendations: Brewster Fish House, Marshside Restaurant, Bosari Gallery (for lunch/tea only), Grumpy's for breakfast, Hanger B - breakfast, Chatham -will reopen soon.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm enjoying the differing opinions on this thread since I'm heading to Dennisport in a few weeks for my first ever stay on the Cape.  I picked the ts because it fit the dates I wanted to go rather than its location, since I don't really know anything about the different areas.  As long as I can walk on a beach somewhere and eat some good seafood I'll be happy!  I have fairly low expectations of the ts (Breakers) so as long as it's not a total dive I won't care.  After the long cold winter in New England and now very cool spring I just want to relax.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2015)

tashamen said:


> I'm enjoying the differing opinions on this thread since I'm heading to Dennisport in a few weeks for my first ever stay on the Cape.  I picked the ts because it fit the dates I wanted to go rather than its location, since I don't really know anything about the different areas.  As long as I can walk on a beach somewhere and eat some good seafood I'll be happy!  I have fairly low expectations of the ts (Breakers) so as long as it's not a total dive I won't care.  After the long cold winter in New England and now very cool spring I just want to relax.





  I stayed there for one night, off-season, as we were vacation house hunting and I did not want to stay with relatives. Most of the resort was shut down/closed off (early April), but we had a very nice unit with a kitchenette in the check-in building, but high aloft. Had a great view of the ocean.
  It was very nice. 

-

  B.


----------



## bastroum (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the Cape, however, not for the beaches. Although the beaches are nice once you've been to Hawaii they are not the main attraction of the Cape (however they are still enjoyable). I like being centrally located (The Cove at Yarmouth) so travel to Provincetown is not an all day affair.If you want to go to a Red Sox game it does not cause a hardship to drive home. I just love the "feel" of Cape Cod. The food, architecture, Cape Cod League Baseball among many things and the memories of when I was young on vacation with my parents. It's a great place to visit and spend time.

BTW..I have a week at Brewster Green in June 2016 and am looking forward to staying at a different location.


----------



## Joe33426 (Apr 28, 2015)

tashamen said:


> I'm enjoying the differing opinions on this thread since I'm heading to Dennisport in a few weeks for my first ever stay on the Cape.



It's Cape Cod, can you really go wrong... You're surrounded by water and all of the beaches are so different.  Bay side beaches offer something that Atlantic Ocean beaches don't and vice versa.  Nantucket Sound beaches  offer a nice array of seaweed and shells.  

IMHO- it might be because we're used to South Florida beaches, but anything below 75 degrees is really cold for my family, so we seldom get in the water at the Cape unless we're there late July or August.  We have a couple of weeks in August this year, so hopefully we'll be able to swim. 

We stayed at the Breakers for a few nights last December (visiting family).  Below is the view from the room.  Overall, it was good.  The rooms are semi-updated and the resort is right on Nantucket Sound.  The resort has a building that's not on the water, but rather across the street, but luckily we got this great view.  Bluegreen seems to be updating the place.  The bath products are Bath & Body Works (I think), soooo much better than the Wyndham stuff.  

Have a great time!!!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 28, 2015)

*Beaches...Brewster..Breakers...Hyannis*

I grew up in Florida on the Gulf of Mexico. Live in Charleston, SC, near beaches. Love to take a look at the Cape beaches but have no desire to hang out on them much less swim there.  The beaches are not why we go to the Cape.  One can certainly not speak for all. 

The location of Brewster Green also works best for us!  The full kitchens, washer and dryer and two bedroom units suit our needs. 

I own Bluegreen and have no interest in their Breakers or Soundings resorts having been in that area of the Cape before. It's not nearly as nice an area overall.  And if that wasn't a good enough reason, 9,000 Bluegreen points trading through RCI for a two bedroom May 29-June 5 at Brewster Green vrs 24,000 points for a two-bedroom at The Breakers the same week through Bluegreen.  27,000 points for a two-bedroom at the Soundings. That's a no-brainer for me! 

I also grew up hearing about the Kennedy's and Hyannis. I realize that there is a difference in the "compound" and the town of Hyannis. But I was never so disappointed in an area than I was in the Hyannis area.  Later I was told by several locals on the Cape and a couple of frequent visitors that had I asked, I would have been told not to bother to even go to Hyannis.  Worst place on the Cape.  I believe them having seen it myself.  I won't waste my time this year.


----------



## humor_monger (Apr 29, 2015)

*Looking at all comments. Thanks*

I now have some info to process and appreciate al the comments. We should have a busy week.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 29, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> IMHO- it might be because we're used to South Florida beaches, but anything below 75 degrees is really cold for my family, so we seldom get in the water at the Cape unless we're there late July or August.  We have a couple of weeks in August this year, so hopefully we'll be able to swim.



Oh don't worry I wasn't planning on going in the water on the Cape in late May!  In fact that's one of the reasons we've never stayed there before - we like the beaches on the Florida Panhandle and in the Caribbean which are more scenic and also warmer.

But good to hear from two of you that the Breakers may exceed my expectations.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 29, 2015)

The Breakers is on the beach.Hope you get an ocean facing unit.


----------



## persia (Apr 30, 2015)

You can drive to the "compound" It's basically an unguarded street with a local traffic only sign...



Glynda said:


> I grew up in Florida on the Gulf of Mexico. Live in Charleston, SC, near beaches. Love to take a look at the Cape beaches but have no desire to hang out on them much less swim there.  The beaches are not why we go to the Cape.  One can certainly not speak for all.
> 
> The location of Brewster Green also works best for us!  The full kitchens, washer and dryer and two bedroom units suit our needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## silentg (Apr 30, 2015)

I disagree, we stayed at Cape Winds in Hyannis last April. It is right on Rte 28 . We felt it was a good place to use as a base and traveled north to visit family and drove south to see the beaches. We have family that live year round in Hyannis and Barnstable area and Mashpee also, Falmouth. Cape is like Florida in the way no two cities or towns are alike and everyone has their favorite place. I have always loved Cape Cod. I live in Florida now, but still enjoy visits to "the cape". Just stayed at Brewster Green a few weeks ago. Traffic is lighter in the off season. I am sure it is starting to get busy now, with spring season. Go to the Cape with an open mind and make your own opinion of it. Write a review, so we can her your perspective. Most of all have FUN!!
TerryC


----------



## Glynda (Apr 30, 2015)

*drove...*



persia said:


> You can drive to the "compound" It's basically an unguarded street with a local traffic only sign...



We didn't drive down into it but did drive by it and through and around neighborhood.  Nicer but still no place I'd want to go back to and overall a big disappointment.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 30, 2015)

*Choices...*



silentg said:


> I disagree, we stayed at Cape Winds in Hyannis last April. It is right on Rte 28 . We felt it was a good place to use as a base and traveled north to visit family and drove south to see the beaches. We have family that live year round in Hyannis and Barnstable area and Mashpee also, Falmouth. Cape is like Florida in the way no two cities or towns are alike and everyone has their favorite place. I have always loved Cape Cod. I live in Florida now, but still enjoy visits to "the cape". Just stayed at Brewster Green a few weeks ago. Traffic is lighter in the off season. I am sure it is starting to get busy now, with spring season. Go to the Cape with an open mind and make your own opinion of it. Write a review, so we can her your perspective. Most of all have FUN!!
> TerryC



You obviously had good reason to stay there and it worked well for you!  I personally found the Hyannis area too commercial and run down and not quaint and lovely like much of the rest of the Cape.  Whatever works for each of our individual needs!  That's what makes having choices so great!


----------

